# Simple color chart



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

I am not stupid, but this genetics stuff sure makes me feel that way. 

Can someone point me to a simple chart that can help me determine what to expect from simple pairings? 

Example *may not be right but is turning out that way):
Red hen mated to blue bar cock => All reds cock.
Blue T check hen to blue bar cock => Blue T check hens, Blue bar cocks. 

Granted such a thing may not exist. But if it does, I sure as heck haven't been able to find it!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/colormatings.htm


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

MoE, 

Have I ever suggested that you frighten me a little?

I think this is what I am looking for. Although I think I need to go through more of their color stuff just to figure out the chart…


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Haha 
Slobberknocker is great for mating results and color examples. Although there's still a lot more stuff they could add picture-wise.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Doesn't print well though. Lots of good stuff. Maybe I will get smarter. Although I highly doubt I will ever get to your level MoE.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Jaysen said:


> Doesn't print well though. Lots of good stuff. Maybe I will get smarter. Although I highly doubt I will ever get to your level MoE.


Doesn't take that long  I wouldn't have paid it much attention if I hadn't thought it was interesting. It is overwhelming at first, I know. But just look at chicken genetics and I think you will feel better!


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

i know the feeling. This genetic stuff is very confusing. LOL!


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Someone should make a genetic calculator...


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Too bad they don't have something on there for stencil wings.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Henk69 said:


> Someone should make a genetic calculator...


Someone did! 

You can find it on-line here: http://www.national-federation.co.uk/Pigeon_Calculator_Advanced.htm


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Henk69 said:


> Someone should make a genetic calculator...


You already did!


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I have two red check Sions, that are down from red and silver Sions for several generations.

Mine are now raising two babies. One is red check and one is a BLUE BAR!

I'm starting to get suspicious about the fidelity of that hen.


----------



## Socal909 (Apr 10, 2011)

This might be a silly question but how do you know what is dominate or recessive gene? and jaysen sorry i don't intend to thread jack..


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

I need a calculator to figure out the calculator. 

BTW we got a red bar off our check hen. That was the kids hope. Now all I need to do is figure out what to cross with what to get a red hen. 

This stuff is nuts.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

conditionfreak said:


> I have two red check Sions, that are down from red and silver Sions for several generations.
> 
> Mine are now raising two babies. One is red check and one is a BLUE BAR!
> 
> I'm starting to get suspicious about the fidelity of that hen.


Both parents are carrying bar and the cockbird is carrying blue. Unless he doesn't have any blue/black flecking at all....then I'd be suspicious.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Socal909 said:


> This might be a silly question but how do you know what is dominate or recessive gene? and jaysen sorry i don't intend to thread jack..


Through years and years of test matings. We've figured out a lot of genes responsible for the colors you see, and whether they are dominant, recessive, on the X chromosome, or if both sexes can have two copies.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Socal909 said:


> This might be a silly question but how do you know what is dominate or recessive gene? and jaysen sorry i don't intend to thread jack..


I am the king of thread hijacking. Feel free to run it in a different direction. I would! And I probably deserve it.

That said, I figure that MoE, who knows more in her short life than I have managed to figure out in … OMG, 2x the amount of time! … says something is recessive, then it is. I just hope she never says it about my hairline.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

rudolph.est said:


> Someone did!
> 
> You can find it on-line here: http://www.national-federation.co.uk/Pigeon_Calculator_Advanced.htm





MaryOfExeter said:


> You already did!


Sorry Henk, I probably should start reading people's profiles!  I never knew the creator of that calculator was a member of this forum.

Regards,
Rudolph

PS: Quite an impressive use of Javascript. Great job!


----------



## amumtaz (Jun 13, 2007)

*3 base colors*

I hope this helps some of you.

http://mumtazticloft.com/PigeonGenetics4.asp


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Jaysen said:


> I need a calculator to figure out the calculator.


http://www.national-federation.co.uk/calculator_explained.htm


----------

